# Turning a design/text into rhinestone pattern



## kshaddix

Hello - I make custom hotfix rhinestone t-shirts. I am now to the point where I need to invest in some software to help me make these patterns. Is anyone aware of any software available that turn designs/text into the hotfix rhinestone pattern? I have found CrystalCad online but I would like to see if there is something else available. This forum is so informative! I appreciate any help or advice.


----------



## DAGuide

CorelDraw will do it. You just need to know the steps. There is a video that shows how to do the steps. The video also shows how you can use an engraver to automatically create the template and then you slide the rhinestones down the piece of plastic and it fills in the design. I know of some people that either print the design out and then lay the rhinestones by hand (very time consuming) or the use a hand drill to create the templates. I believe the video was from Roland DGA (www.rolanddga.com). I saw it from Advanced Color Solutions (Large Format Printing, Dye Sublimation, Inkjet, Solvent, Engraving & Cutters) when they were promoting the Custom Rhinestone / Engraving package. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## kshaddix

Thanks for the great info. This is exactly what I am looking for. However, I am having no luck finding this video. If anyone knows where I can find it would you please post a link. Thanks again.


----------



## LADY1357

kshaddix said:


> Thanks for the great info. This is exactly what I am looking for. However, I am having no luck finding this video. If anyone knows where I can find it would you please post a link. Thanks again.


Had the same problem finding the video. Thought it was just my doing.


----------



## DAGuide

Found the video, but it is not that detailed. Here is a link to a page where the video screen is embedded into the web page if you scroll down. If you right click on the screen, you can view it in full screen mode. The graphics become a little blurry, but you should be able to get most of the concept. Maybe one of the Corel gurus on the forum can fill in the gap. Hope it helps.

Mark

Roland EGX 20 Desktop Rotary Engraving Equipment - Roland DGA EGX-20


----------



## L00T

DAGuide said:


> Found the video, but it is not that detailed. Here is a link to a page where the video screen is embedded into the web page if you scroll down. If you right click on the screen, you can view it in full screen mode. The graphics become a little blurry, but you should be able to get most of the concept. Maybe one of the Corel gurus on the forum can fill in the gap. Hope it helps.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Roland EGX 20 Desktop Rotary Engraving Equipment - Roland DGA EGX-20


Great found... the video was detailed enough for me to see and understand the process in action 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DAGuide

Care to put your steps on the forum? One day, I might decide to go this route and would appreciate the Corel steps since I work primarily in PhotoShop.


----------



## L00T

kshaddix said:


> Hello - I make custom hotfix rhinestone t-shirts. I am now to the point where I need to invest in some software to help me make these patterns. Is anyone aware of any software available that turn designs/text into the hotfix rhinestone pattern? I have found CrystalCad online but I would like to see if there is something else available. This forum is so informative! I appreciate any help or advice.


I'm not completely sure but I think this should be possible with any CAD programm since they're able to produce files for sending to an engraving machine. Try AutoCAD Lt, sells at almost half the price CrystalCAD sells over here. I don't have any CAD experience myself, but I think a good CAD designer could shed a light on this


----------



## kshaddix

Can anyone help with the Corel steps to accomplish this design application? Thanks for the video. I would love to know how to do it as it is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## lifestar

kshaddix said:


> Can anyone help with the Corel steps to accomplish this design application? Thanks for the video. I would love to know how to do it as it is exactly what I am looking for.


We have used GemMaster by Yongnam engineering for over a year now. Very simple and reliable. Makes converting images for rhinestone/crystal replication a snap!


----------



## kshaddix

Where can you purchase GemMaster?


----------



## lifestar

kshaddix said:


> Where can you purchase GemMaster?


Our copy came with our rhinestone setting machine but you may be able to order a copy from: Embroidery Machines, Software and Supplies by MESA


----------



## L00T

lifestar said:


> Our copy came with our rhinestone setting machine but you may be able to order a copy from: Embroidery Machines, Software and Supplies by MESA


I checked out that link and was wondering which of the 2 machines did you buy. Does it work good for you? Maybe you can show us sometime...
How are your sales going for custom and stock designs, any good?


----------



## lifestar

L00T said:


> I checked out that link and was wondering which of the 2 machines did you buy. Does it work good for you? Maybe you can show us sometime...
> How are your sales going for custom and stock designs, any good?


We purchased the CAMS automatic rhinestone setter and it is fabulous! Very precise for logo work and makes creating stock designs quick. We will work on the stock designs more at the end of the summer! Custom work keeps us pretty busy.


----------



## L00T

lifestar said:


> We purchased the CAMS automatic rhinestone setter and it is fabulous! Very precise for logo work and makes creating stock designs quick. We will work on the stock designs more at the end of the summer! Custom work keeps us pretty busy.


Cool, good to know 
I hope your bussiness does well, thanks for the reply!


----------



## BBB

Any chance anyone knows how to do this in Photoshop??


----------



## tummymouse

Hi BBB,

You can make "Brushes" that represent differant sizes of rhinestones.


----------



## BBB

tummymouse said:


> Hi BBB,
> 
> You can make "Brushes" that represent differant sizes of rhinestones.


I'm not super savvy on Photoshop  - does anyone have a good tutorial for this??


----------



## koullka

so?? did anyone find it on photo shop??

i see people with companies that use all sorts of fonts, and want to be able to create a motif online then just print it out with the dots...


----------



## surfdefender

Here is a tutorial that uses Illustrator from the Heat Press forum.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t25584.html


----------



## LEO

How durable are the stones if:
1) attached with either E6000 adhesive or special glue?
2) set with either rims or mounts?

=======
I understand that prongs on outside of shirt will snag.
If the prongs are inside the shirt... can they scratch the skin?
Which is BEST method ( most laundry proof) to apply rhinestones on shirts for resale?

THX, LEO


----------



## johnny_k

I wouldn't bother getting another piece of software just to accomplish that feature. CorelDRAW and Illustrator can both quite easily achieve that effect 

In Illustrator;
If you need for example 2mm diameter holes for your stones, simply create a 2mm circle, drag it to the brush palette, and place it as a "scatter brush".

Select that brush, and draw what you need to draw. You can also convert an existing vector to that brush by selecting your graphic on the artboard, then clicking on that brush. You have full control over the size, distance/spacing, etc from the brush palette.

Can also be done on Corel in a similar way but don't know it off the top of my head as I usually use Illy.

Hope it helps?

Cheers,

john


----------



## koullka

thanks. I only have photoshop  

can i do the same and how? can someone please please tell me.

also, how do you turn the font back to front (so its reversed) in photo shop...

please please


----------



## johnny_k

I'm not too sure on that one. Whenever I need to do something like that in photoshop though... I'll create it in illustrator then import it into my PS document. 

I don't like creating things in photoshop as I find it very time consuming to edit things in it.

In illustrator, you have the control/power to change parts of the pattern and then bring it back to PS.

It's taken me a couple of years to realize, but Adobe only really works well when you use all three products together (photoshop, illustrator, indesign). On their own they just do what they are intended to do and whenever you try to do something that the program wasn't made for, you suffer.

I sometimes wish Adobe used a similar approach to Corel and integrated some common features, but till then... 

Anyway, I'm sure there are ways to create scatter brushes in photoshop... if you go to the help file and do a search on "creating brushes" i think you should be able to find something.





koullka said:


> thanks. I only have photoshop
> 
> can i do the same and how? can someone please please tell me.
> 
> also, how do you turn the font back to front (so its reversed) in photo shop...
> 
> please please


----------



## Trapshooting

I use Microsoft digital imaging anniversary suite and I have had no problems at all.
I do have experience as a webmaster and I am sure that helps, but it is easy to make your own patterns and use mylar paper, especially if you have custom designs. I feel that common sense and simplifying the whole thing is the real key. When we make things more difficult than they are it just serves to frustrate us.


----------



## jewels4schools

Hi, I need some of you expert help. I currently do custom crystal shirts (example: "Mom's Princess" in crystals) or other custom wording. I have found a company here to make up the shirts for me, but each time I have to pay a set up fee, so that limits the things I can make up. I wanted to look into purchasing my own set of machines to make the crystal transfers and press them myself, so I could expand. Here is the problem, I have no idea what type of machine to buy. I would greatly appreciate any suggestions on what to by and where to get them. Thanks so much.


----------



## Buechee

Do you need some type of software to do this? Can't you just print out the text and place them by hand? And will Illustrator do the same as Coral?


----------



## jgabby

Hi,

Do you know a company to outsource the fabrication of the platen (someone who can drill the holes in a wooden platen) ?

Thks


----------



## stuffnthingz

I have a few comments. First Charles Russell who is a forum member recently purchased an engraver that makes the template with the holes in the plastic. He has made me some samples and they rock! So, he will be perfecting his template offering and is a great source to go to. I am not sure when he will be ready to take orders, but I am sure it will be soon!

However, I find that for me to make a design by hand it is far more work to try and use a software tool to make my paper template. 

*Designing:*
I use a light box and lay the stones out over the top of my desired image, then once I put it on the plastic masking I use my copier to scan it into the computer, or just print out. I have been creating designs by hand for about a year now and have really fine tuned my process as follows:

*Buiding by hand:*
1. pick out my paper template (I keep them all in a recipe box because I work in about 4" max size
2. set out a bunch stones face them all up, ready to move to the design
3. lay the white plastic half of the masking over my image (it is a printout of a completed design showing the exact stone placement)
4. using bent pliers I pick up and place each stone.
5. after the design is all placed I pick up my plastic and sandwich the stones between the clear and white. If any move to an undesired location I peel it apart and using my pliers I place the errant stone where I want it.


*Buiding with a template*:
1. I place a bunch of stones face up in the middle of my design, 
2. By hand I push them out into the holes, this is quick and easy, 
3. Lay down the clear plastic masking to pick up all the stones, and sandwich the clear to its white backing. 

Between the two methods I think I save 50% time with the template. I can also more easily watch TV if I am not worried about where a stone goes. So I will use the plastic template for standard designs and will still use the by hand method for custom work.

*Storage:*
I have a 2" white binder and I bought these great sheet protectors that have a top overlap. I create 5 to 10 of any stock design and store them in this binder ready to go. I have pricing labels on each protector page so this acts as a customer's catalog when I vend as well.

* Application:*
If you don't already have a press, once you get a press your application time is merely 10 seconds at 350 degrees. I use a small light craft press when I vend, and have a 16 x 20 for commercial work at home. I also apply my designs to hats using a hat press.

If you use a wand it is like watching grass grow, but I used a wand for many months until I earned enough money to buy my first press.

In my opinion, the only purpose for using a software application is if you want to send off your design for a template to be made, or to order a bunch of designs made custom for you.

*Outsourcing:*
I also use a rhinestone source to create full designs for me and it costs about $1 or so per 3" x 3" design. I will definitely use a rhinestone setter for very large designs, but so far most of mine are pretty simple 70 stones or less.

Happy Blinging!


----------



## kmi

L00T said:


> I checked out that link and was wondering which of the 2 machines did you buy. Does it work good for you? Maybe you can show us sometime...
> How are your sales going for custom and stock designs, any good?


Hi Lifestar,

I was wondering if you have ran into any issues since purchasing the machine and if it really produces as fast as they claim that it does.

Thanks!


----------



## BinkPrintIt

I have tried for hours this morning to figure out the video in Corel to make a pattern but can not get it. Thought I new Corel but not today I guess! If someone has these guidelines in text can they send them to me please? The video is so distorted and only music is playing no talk as to what they are doing. Thanks, Connie in MT


----------



## sjidohair

Anybody know how xara can transform the text to rhinestone patterns, or if this is possible?
thanks
Sandy JO


----------



## Nikimathew

I have a small chipboard clipboard and a 5x5 art journal that I really need to decorate. For awhile, I made anything but a card and now all I seem to be able to do is make cards and have absolutely no idea what to do with that clipboard and art journal. Hopefully something will come to me.

-------------------
Nikimathew
word of mouth marketing


----------



## ruiarahman

hi everyone. I have been in to thirt design for a few months now. trying new things. I wanted to start doing my own rhinestone designs and I tried using a heat setting tool to transfer on the shirts to make it easier for me but it never worked. is there any stencils I can buy or anything. any advice would be helpful. also i have been doing the iron on tshirts from micheals, joann, hobby lobby. they all suck. my shirts after 3 washings the designs are gone. any place you know of that you can print more then 2 colors and that are cheap in price. thanx


----------



## sjidohair

*Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1* Try this link to get you started with rhinestones,
enjoy


----------



## DTFuqua

I have gotten into rhinestones with a feverish enthusiasm. My wife loves them and wants everyone I do for herself. This isn't a real problem right now as some of them take a long time (4 1/2 hours max so far for one with over 600 stones) and I feel my time is worth something and if I can't get what I feel my time is worth, I'd just as soon give them away as sell them cheep. Being as I have more time and mechanical skills than I do money, I'm figuring out ways to make the shake and bake type templates (thanks Charles for the help with information) and then will be able to sell them at an affordable price and make more people able to enjoy my wearable jewelry ( thats what I feel the rhinestone shirts and later swim wear are) 
while at the same time become profitable (at least in one area of my business endeavors).
Well I've done forgotten the point I was wanting to make so I reckon I'll stop here. BUT, if you like pretty, shiny things, try some rhinestones.


----------



## Stitch-Up

I went to a show today and saw a demonstration of software for creating rhinestone templates. The software is produced by Roland and can be viewed here R-Wear Studio

The whole process was very impressive.

The company selling this system in the UK is Xpress.


----------



## sjidohair

well get yourself some stones and start playing, there is a ton of information,, on this forum for rhinestone making,, and lots of great systems that do it,, 
so dive on in,, and start playing with the rest of us,, lol
Sandy Jo


----------



## Stitch-Up

I'm not following you about this forum Sandy 

If you're familiar with the systems available, do you have a preference?

Thanks

John


----------



## sjidohair

JOhn you can follow me anytime,, lol
I do have a preference today,, it many change tomorrow, as there is always something new coming out,, What works for me today is my favorite,, I like to use a cutter program,, so i can cut the templates with a cutter, this is just my favorite. I push the stones into the holes and done.
NO taping off, 
No seperate templates for each size hole
NO seperate templates for different colors.
I want it easy, fast and accurate.
Of course this means knowing the program you are using like the back of your hand, and taking the time to study it. alot,,, and then some more, 
and then start breaking the designs down.
I think we have some aweome programs out there, just choose the one you think fits you. and have fun.
Sandy JO


----------



## Stitch-Up

Morning Sandy & thanks for the reply.

I know what you mean about things changing, it can be quite annoying when you've spent your money only to find a week later, the latest features appear in the next upgrade!

We have the opportunity to run our business from a shop located right on the beach in a busy holiday resort. Tremendous location with 1000's of holiday makers passing by.

This is why I was attracted to the R-Wear software and method. The process seemed quick and easy. Of course the exhibitor wanted to sell us a 'start-up kit', but it seemed quite expensive and I'm sure I could purchase the component parts cheaper, seperatly.

From memory, the kit comprised of the following:

1. R-Wear Studio - One has to pay whatever the rate is for this, £200GBP here in the UK

2. Trays for placement of the cut vinyl and for sweeping the rhinestones.

3. Three bags of 3mm rhinestones - 2000 in each bag

4. 10 metres of the thicker vinyl to take cut the holes in - not sure which vinyl this is??

5. 10 metres of an alternative backing - not quite sure what this is, I believe it replaces the backing on the thick stuff. Again, I don't know what this is??

6. 10 metres of application tape to pick the stones up and transfer to the heat press

Thing is, the price has now jumped from £200 to to £525, that's *$767USD*

Any comments?

Thanks for your help.

John

PS I forgot the 2 sponges!


----------



## charles95405

I am not Sandy...but I also Rhinestones and have the R-wear System and the DAS system..Sandy uses the Eagle UltraForce...which is similar to the DAS system...If I might I will comment on your 'start up kit'


1. R-Wear Studio - One has to pay whatever the rate is for this, £200GBP here in the UK *
Here in the US R-Wear is $500
* 
2. Trays for placement of the cut vinyl and for sweeping the rhinestones.
*you can get this at most any hardware/cooking store..plastic tray is fine*
3. Three bags of 3mm rhinestones - 2000 in each bag
*I am assuming there are 3 colors...here I buy 500 gross at a time (1,440 in a gross) at $75 if I buy 5 bags*
4. 10 metres of the thicker vinyl to take cut the holes in - not sure which vinyl this is??
*The material that DAS uses is a sort of Sandblast resist vinyl..about 75mm thick...so you could check around and see what is similar there*
5. 10 metres of an alternative backing - not quite sure what this is, I believe it replaces the backing on the thick stuff. Again, I don't know what this is??
* I am not sure either..could just be a language thing*
6. 10 metres of application tape to pick the stones up and transfer to the heat press
*this you will need..*
Thing is, the price has now jumped from £200 to to £525, that's *$767USD*

*all in all I don't think the start up price is all the much out of line with what we have to pay here..

How about it Sandy Jo..would you agree?
*


----------



## sjidohair

Yep Charles I am with you on this,, and you can answer for me anytime,, lol
I have also heard the stones that come with it are pretty decent stones,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## Stitch-Up

Thanks for the info Charles & Sandy.

75mm thick - that's 7.5cms in my language - do we use differing standards of measurements or is my maths way out of order 

The vinyl used in the demo was stuck to the tray and was thicker than normal vinyl but still no where near 75mm thick. I belive the holes were cut all the way through - I guess they have to be or it wouldn't weed!


----------



## DTFuqua

I think/hope Charles is really talking Mils thickness instead of millimeters


----------



## sjidohair

the holes are always cut all the way thru and you weed each every one of those holes, hundreds, unless you have your force just right and then the holes stay put on the backer paper,,and you just peel it off,, The last is the best but if you are hungry for templates,, weeding hundreds of lil tiny holes,, is worth it,, to have a templates,, if not cut all the way thru with alot of force, the glue keeps the holes in place,, oh and those lil 2mm holes you weed out,, are all over,, when i gave my dog a bath, sat,, he had one stuck to his pad,, of his foot,, lol. they are a pretty lil thing, but really sticky.

when you hare your design all weeded you need to stick it to a backer board so the stones dont fall thru, maybe there were sticking it directly to a board or tub and shakin and bakin, but you do always have to put a backer on the back of all your templates,, to keep stones in place,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## Lnfortun

BinkPrintIt said:


> I have tried for hours this morning to figure out the video in Corel to make a pattern but can not get it. Thought I new Corel but not today I guess! If someone has these guidelines in text can they send them to me please? The video is so distorted and only music is playing no talk as to what they are doing. Thanks, Connie in MT


Here is a pdf file that is written for CorelDraw.

http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/RhinestoneTutorial2.pdf?attredirects=0

The file is rather large so it takes a bit of time to open once you click the download link in the page.

Let me know if you have any question.


----------



## sjidohair

thank you luis
for sharing,, 
sandy JO


----------



## andywt

Hi John 
I too went to the NEC show and was also impressed with the xpress setup, ( wife wanted ALL the t-shirts)we were told you could only use the software with the roland plotter/ cutter is this the case or can you use it on say the small robocraft plotter -- If not is there a similar software that could do it. Don't mind the £200 for the software , just didnt want to pay £1300 for the plotter.


----------



## Stitch-Up

Just got home from work and a large box of goodies have arrived! I purchased the Software and the starter pack.

I made sure with the guys on the Xpres display that this software would work with my Graphtec cutter, a CE5000-60. We also have the craft robo.

Yesterday when I rang to order the stuff, I again confirmed this would be okay with the Graphtec.

I don't know whether it will work with the Craft Robo. Maybe the later versions will have a better chance as Graphtec increased the cutting force. If I get a chance, I'll try it with our robo.

I'm not sure when I'll get this stuff working as I bought it as a birthday pressie for my partner Angie and her birthday is on 8th May  She's already seen the box and will likely open it!!!

Cheers

John


----------



## sjidohair

JOhn,, well for goodness sakes,, she has seen the box, let her open it and start playing, by the time her b-day comes up she can have made her self a special b-day shirt,, or whatever she wants,,

Make sure and let us know how it is going, and if you need any help, just ask,, as we now have lots of members with lots of systems,,, We are a pretty strong network,, here.. with rhinestone ing,,
SO GIVE HER THE BOX!!!!!
lol
Sandy jo


----------



## Stitch-Up

I'm anxious to have a play too  I'm just playing 'hard to get'   

I'd guess it'll be open this evening and as we have a public holiday on Monday, we have 3 days to play


----------



## sjidohair

now that sounds better,,,, have a awesome time,, I will be thinking about you guys and this fun toy for 3 whole days, woohoooo
bling bling,,, bling,,,,
sandy jo


----------



## HellaCaj

Not sure if it was mentioned already but the Metaza engraver from Roland can do just what you're looking for. Search for Rhinestone Metaza on youtube and it gives a sweet little demo of the process.


----------



## DTFuqua

Now now John. No teasing the old folks.


----------



## Stitch-Up

Okay, okay.

The box is open


----------



## sjidohair

woohoo, the box is open...
next....
MMM


----------



## DTFuqua

OK John. PLEASE do not tease the old folks.




Just hurry up and get to the good stuff


----------



## Stitch-Up

Okay, I've installed the software and printed out the manual.

For those that don't know, there are 2 programs to install:

1. R-Wear which is the main design software
2. SFEdit2 which converts true type fonts to a format usable by R-Wear.

So far we've only managed to create some very simple designs e.g. text and some simple graphics.

The important bit so far is the simple process of copying & pasting from R-Wear into CorelDraw work perfectly. A circle of 3.2mm in R-Wear is 3.2mm in Coreldraw and of course the spacing and design on-screen in Corel looks perfect.

I've not got as far as cutting with my Graphtec yet, that's the next step. I have to change the blade to a 60deg and get the cutting depth right.

I'll report back later.

One very annoying feature is that the job calculation can only be set to $$ - the rest of the world doesn't exist!
Apologies - More currencies available in the Preferences options!!


----------



## DTFuqua

Maybe I can lend you a hand here where I already did the testing. What blade holder are you using in your Graphtec? I found that to cut the thicker resist accurately, I needed to get the RED TOP blade holder and the 60 degree blade. That cured all my cutting problems with the thick sandblast resist. Good luck and I hope I helped.
Terry

PS To get the cutting depth right, I just held the blade holder in my hand and dragged it along a small piece of sandblast resist to see if it was right or not. If it doesn't cut through, turn the knob to tighten it up and stick the blade out a little farther. Once I got it to cut, I backed it out just a fraction of a turn till it didn't cut anymore and then just reversed the procedure till I got a clean cut again and that worked perfectly


----------



## sjidohair

Good going, I am so excited i can hardly stand it,, 
bling bling,
SAndy jo


----------



## Stitch-Up

Thanks for the info, very much appreciated.

I only have the *blue* top holder just now so I'll try the 60deg blade in that - I might have to get the *red* top holder. I'll see how it goes.

Cutting such small circles accuratly is a challenge!

Keeping my fingers crossed.

What settings did you use - force, cond etc etc?

John


----------



## DTFuqua

I used one of the preset settings on the cutter and slowed it down to about half of what the factory setting for speed was. The differences pertaining to cutting with the different blades and holder have numbers with CB09 (blue top) and CB15 (redtop) somewhere in the listing (probably not the best term) for a particular setup. If the smaller CB09 60 degree blade will work for you, it will save you some money. I paid over $140 for the red top holder and 60 degree blade fit it but it sure cut the thick stuff great. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## sjidohair

However, you might want a extra blade holder, cuz once you have it dialed into your template material, it is nice to just change out the blade holder when you want to cut templates from vinyl, and other substtrates..
Just make sure and mark the one for templates..
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair

The biggest challenge is keeping your circles from creation to cut, a perfect circle, you can end up with some circles that look a little eclipse if you do it wrong, and just exporting and importing from progam to program can do this.
For your own personal use it doesnt matter, a long as the holes are large enought to slide or shake the stones in and be able to pick them out with out restrictions on pulling the stones or studs up.
Sandy Jo


----------



## Stitch-Up

Thanks guys

Yes, the convenience of a 2nd holder will probably 'force' me into buying one  They're darned expensive though!

I seem to be getting the best result from the TEST, using the following settings:

Condition 4
Tool 09U
Offest 0
Force 24
Speed 10
Quality 1

Do your settings differ?

Gonna try a rhinestone template cut in a mo


----------



## Stitch-Up

Last post today!

After a bit of fiddling about and using a 2 pass cut, worked perfectly  - peeled the template leaving the circle bits on the carrier.

Voilla, time for bed


----------

